# mini detailing pad and tool set



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

found this on amazon and impressed with it especially for the price.
looking forward to using it on alloys


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

Got a link to the set you found on Amazon? Allowing me to be lazy obviously lol

Saw a similar thing to that for around £100 that came from Russia about a year ago and never ended up getting it but always wanted something similar


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Now this looks great for the price!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Got a link to the set you found on Amazon? Allowing me to be lazy obviously lol
> 
> Saw a similar thing to that for around £100 that came from Russia about a year ago and never ended up getting it but always wanted something similar


https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07GXLZSRT?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

What have you used it for so far? How's the quality?


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

SPTA EU - sounds like the same people that do the cheap Chinese pads.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

MBRuss said:


> What have you used it for so far? How's the quality?


So far if found it useful around door handles,grills,alloys and gloss interior trim.

Pads are holding up good


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

riskypicker said:


> SPTA EU - sounds like the same people that do the cheap Chinese pads.


That's who I ordered from on amazon. 
I used there 29 pice set and found it to be a good kit So when I see this kit I also gave it a go and have been impressed so far


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Hasan1 said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07GXLZSRT?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title


Damn that's a good price. Anyone fancy shipping to to Aus for me? $199 from amazon.com.au


----------



## white91 (Feb 11, 2011)

think I'm going to go for this for my motorbike


----------



## white91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Before I pull the trigger, I was intending to use this with a Dremel, as I've only got a DA, however it has occurred to me with an rpm of 5000-35000 the Dremel might be too fast?


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I was messing around polishing my downhill mountain bike over the weekend (see What detailing did you do today) and in the inaccessible areas I tried a Dremel with one of the felt pads that came as part of the accessories kit. I quickly came to the conclusion that it is way too fast and marring quickly occurs. Thankfully I got the marring out and after all it is on a mountain bike that is going to get scratched - its all part of the game.
My advice is don't use the Dremel on the car.


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

I would say a Dremel spins too fast.

Other mini rotary polishers:
Flex PE8-4: 1300-3900 rpm
Shinemate Ep803: 700-2500 rpm
Proxxon WP/E: 800-2800 rpm


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Anyone end up getting this?

Review or die.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

WristyManchego said:


> Anyone end up getting this?
> 
> Review or die.


The Op did review it...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Is this the same machine that in2detailing sell? Looks like the same chassis.


----------

